# Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"



## gartenfex (6. Nov. 2010)

Hallo zusamen
Ich bin aus Südbayern und habe vor 3 Jahren einen Schwimmteich mit durchstömter Sumpfzone gebaut. Ursprünglich wollten wir ( meine "Chefin" und ich) nur ein biotop bauen. Nachdem für mich der Sumpf das wichtigste war (Fleischfresser) , meine Frau aber sagte, ob nicht auch baden könnte, wurde halt ein Schwimmteich mit ca. 300 m² . Wir haben den Teich ohne Gartenbauer gebaut. Das filtern des Wasers erfolgt nur über den durchströmten Kiesflter/ Sumpf. Es funktioniert gut. Der Schwimmbereich ist abgestuft bis 2,2 m tief und mann sieht locker bis zum Grund. Die Frage ist jetzt, ob und welche Fische in den Teich passen/gehören. Es sollen die vorhandenen Libellenlarven, __ Molche __ Schnecken,etc.... ncht ausgerottet werden. Für Tipps , was für Fische gehen schon im voraus merci.


----------



## Butterfly (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Nabend Gartenfex.

Deine Daten zum Teich hören sich
ja ''gewaltig'' an...
Jetzt ist die Frage, ob du an Goldfische
oder doch eher an __ Moderlieschen, Elritzen ect.
gedachte hast.
Vieleicht auch Koi ?

Ps: Bilder wären SUPER.  


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Digicat (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Servus Gartenfex

Mein Name ist Helmut und heiße Dich

Herzlich Willkommen

Bei deiner Vorstellung fehlen zwei wesentliche Dinge ...


Fotos von deinem Schwimmteich
und dein Vorname

Fische sind nicht unbedingt notwendig und auch net jedermanns Sache mit Ihnen zu schwimmen ....
Wir hatten damit kein Problem ...

Ich hatte in meinem Schwimmteich 31 Goldorfen .... 
Goldorfen sind __ Oberflächenfische und fangen alles was an Kleininsekten (Gelsen, __ Fliegen etc.) in den Teich fällt. Auch sind sie dadurch sehr gut zu beobachten 

Du filterst über einen Kiesfilter ... hast du eine Grobabscheidung davor (Skimmer + Siebfilter) 
Gepumpt oder in Schwerkraft


----------



## gartenfex (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo nochmal
Ich heise sepp.
Danke für die begrüssung. Die Fotos kommen bald, ich hatte Probleme beim hochladen( Fehlermeldung) . Muss mein Sohnemann mal ran Der filter/ Sumpf wird mit einer Pumoe ohne Grobfilter bedient.Bei den Fischen dachte ich evtl. an Stichling, __ Moderlieschen.etc.. Einheimische Friedfische halt, auch Teichmuscheln sind angedacht.


----------



## Digicat (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Servus Sepp

Die Bilder dürfen maximal 1000 x 1000 Pixel groß sein und eine Dateigröße von 240kB nicht überschreiten.

Bei den angedachten Fischen liegst du richtig ..... 
Teichmuscheln brauchen allerdings einen sandigen Bodengrund, sie wollen sich auch eingraben können und brauchen zur Fortpflanzung Bitterlinge mit denen sie eine Symbiose eingehen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Sepp!
Zuerst einmal Gratulation zur Entscheidung, in deinen Teich auch GROSSE Lebewesen reinzulassen:
Das ist absolut superangenehm, in den eigenen Teich hüpfen zu können,
ohne dass einem nachher die Augen brennen und die Haut spannt wie beim Schwimmbecken!

In einen (Schwimm-)Teich DEINER Größe kannst du aber nicht nur __ Stichlinge und __ Moderlieschen einsetzen;
da machert sich auch - wenn´s einheimisch sein soll - z.B. ein Elritzenschwarm (Phoxinus) gut!
Auch die von Helmut empfohlenen Notropis chromosomus sind toll geeignet
und machen bei einem Zuchterfolg vielen anderen Kollegen Freude.
Von Karpfen (bzw. Koi) und in gewissem Maße auch Goldfischen aller Art würde ich dir abraten,
da die durch Gründeln immer den am Boden liegenden Schlamm aufwühlen.
(Ja, liebe Koi-Fraktion, ich weiss: Wenn man den Teich klinisch rein hält,
nur 1x pro Stunde den gesamten Teichinhalt durch einen komplexen Filter pumpt
und mit ein bisserl mit UVC, Ozon und ein paar Chemikalien arbeitet,
ist das Wasser trotzdem klar!)
Durchaus überlegenswert wäre auch, temperaturtolerante "Aquarien"-Fische einzusetzen,
was vielfach mit tollem (Zucht- und Aufzucht-)Erfolg getan wird.
(Da gibt´s ein paar Themen hier im Forum, allerdings eher in Richtung Miniteich.)
Im Spätherbst werden die dann abgefangen (Reuse, Daube oder elektrisch)
oder könnten vielleicht sogar im Teich überwintern.
Aufgrund ihres im Frühjahr später anspringenden Metabolismus 
werden sie aber sehr leicht im Magen eines anderen Tieres landen.

Die Finger lassen solltest du von diversen Raubfischen, ganz besonders von nicht heimischen:
Sonnenbarsch und __ Zwergwels entvölkern erfolgreich deinen Teich von Kleintieren
und entwickeln sich zu einem Entsorgungsproblem,
denn in die Natur entlassen darf man die auf keinen Fall!

Dass man beim Schwimmen an die Fische "anstreift" wird sicher nicht passieren
- die halten immer einen Respektabstand. 

Was die __ Muscheln betrifft, irrt Helmut (den ich sehr schätze) allerdings - es ist genau umgekehrt: 
Die Bitterlinge brauchen die Teichmuscheln zur Fortpflanzung,
in die sie mit einer erstaunlich langen Legeröhre ihre wenigen, aber großen Eier legen.
Wenn das nur ein paar Eier sind, werden die Muscheln dadurch zwar nicht wirklich geschädigt, 
findet das aber trotzdem nicht nett und rächen sich an der Gemeinschaft ALLER Fische,
indem sie ihnen IHRE zahlreichen Nachkommen in Form von schmarotzenden Glochidien auf den Pelz heftet.
Das ist nicht gerade das, was man sich unter einer Symbiose vorstellt
und KANN in beengten Gartenteichen zu Problemen durch diese Ektoparasiten führen.


----------



## Dr.J (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Peter,

meinen Glückwunsch. 

Du hast es mal wieder mit deinem einfühlsamen Wesen geschafft einem Neuling das Thema Fische im Teich näher zu bringen.  So bekommt der Neuling gleich den richtigen Eindruck von unserem Forum. Prima.

Er stellt eine Frage nach Fischen in einem Schwimmteich in seinem 1.Beitrag und deine Antwort sind Hasstiraden und Verunglimpfungen gegen Koibesitzer. Deine übersteigerte Selbstgerechtigkeit und deinen beissenden Zynismus, den du in fast allen Beiträgen in den letzten Wochen an den Tag legst, kann langsam keiner mehr ertragen. Lass es einfach.

@Sepp
Bitte lass dich durch solche Beiträge nicht verunsichern. Es gibt genügend User hier im Forum, die dir gerne Hilfestellung geben wollen, ohne sich in Sarkasmus zu suhlen.

Just my 2 ct.


----------



## gartenfex (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo ein kurzes Testbild


----------



## Butterfly (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*



> Von Karpfen (bzw. Koi) und in gewissem Maße auch Goldfischen aller Art würde ich dir abraten,
> da die durch Gründeln immer den am Boden liegenden Schlamm aufwühlen.



Vom Wasservolumen, ist es mehr als idial
für Koihaltung...
Wenn allerdings  kein BA und ausreichende
Filterung vorhanden ist....Schon etwas schlecht.
Aber könnte man durchaus mit ein bisschen
Arbeit verbunden ''nachrüsten''..
Das Wasser würde ich in jedem Fall über einen
UVC-Klärer laufen lassen!
Sonst wird man den Algen ja nicht ''Herr''. Oder?
Was für Chemiekamlien??
Sinn?

Was spricht gegen Goldfische?
Auf dieser Masse an Wasser ist es kein Problem,
ein paar Goldis zu halten!!

Aber wenn schon die Rede von AQ-Fischen ist....
Wie wäre es mit Pyranhas??
Denn ist die ''Wiener'' ab !!


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Butterfly (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hi Gartenfex.

   Bilder sind immer Gut!!! 


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Ich bin überhaupt nicht böse, wenn jemand NICHT meiner Meinung ist
und habe schon gar keinen Hass oder sonstwas gegen Koi-Halter,
würde mir aber schon erwarten, dass da sachlich argumentiert wird:

WAS an dem was ich geschrieben habe, soll falsch sein
und wurde nicht x-mal hier im Forum so gepostet?


----------



## Christine (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Peter,

warum kannst Du nicht einfach bei der Frage des Threaderstellers bleiben und Dir solche völlig überflüssigen OT-Einlagen verkneifen. 





derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> (Ja, liebe Koi-Fraktion, ich weiss: ....



(ich erspar mir jetzt das ganze Zitat, weil es davon nicht besser wird) Das hat nichts mehr mit "zum Nachdenken anregen" zu tun. Es nervt mittlerweile - bis auf zwei oder drei - alle, die ich hier im Forum kenne.

Dein immenses Fachwissen in allen Ehren - aber mit solchen Spirenzchen disqualifizierst Du Dich selber und verspielst die letzten noch vorhandenen Sympathien.

So und nun Schluß damit - zurück zum Thema bitte!


----------



## Nikolai (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Peter,

Du spitzt ja immer sehr zu in Deiner Argumentation. Das schreckt neue User womöglich ab. Ging mir jedenfalls auch so. Andererseits schätze ich Dein Fachwissen. Bringe es einfach sympatischer rüber.

Deine Korrektur zu den Aussagen über Bitterlinge und __ Muscheln ist völlig richtig und war auch nötig.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## jolantha (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Also, ich find den Peter guuuut !! Bringt immer mal wieder Schwung in die Themen. Als Sarkasmus würde ich das dann nicht bezeichnen, eher als eine gewisse Ironie ( Hört sich freundlicher an  )


----------



## karsten. (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

@Nikolai 

dito

[OT]@Peter 
schon mal von Win-win  gehört.

Das Forum wird von Spaßgedanken getragen 

Hobby Freizeit Garten Natur Kommunikation Freude Freunde  kopfkratz muss ich nicht alles mit Wiki verknüpfen ?)

selten dass hier masochistisch Veranlagte User auftauchen 
zumindest sollte man das erstmal voraussetzen 

Vielleicht ........  solltest Du etwas an Deinem Stil feilen 


mit fröhlichem Gruß[/OT]


----------



## Digicat (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Servus 

Nochmal zu den Bitterlingen und den Teichmuscheln.

Habe ich etwas falsch interpretiert 

Falls ja, bitte ich um Richtigstellung von Usern die in Ihrem Teich sowohl __ Bitterling als auch Teichmuscheln halten .....

@ Butterfly:


> Was spricht gegen Goldfische?
> Auf dieser Masse an Wasser ist es kein Problem,
> ein paar Goldis zu halten!!


Du weißt aber schon das Goldfische durch ihre massenhafte Vermehrung zu eine Plage werden können :beten
Finde es vorteilhafter nur heimische __ Kleinfische, wie auch von Sepp angedacht in den Teich zu setzen


----------



## Butterfly (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Helmut.

Es sind 300 Kubik !!


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Dr.J (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*



			
				derschwarzePeter schrieb:
			
		

> WAS an dem was ich geschrieben habe, soll falsch sein
> und wurde nicht x-mal hier im Forum so gepostet?




Es hat keiner geschrieben, das daran was falsch ist. Es ist nur deine Art zu schreiben, die nervt und Neulinge ruckzuck verkrault. Der User fragt nach Hilfe und du holst gleich den virtuellen Knüppel raus und ziehst ihm eins über. Mit Ironie hat das nichts mehr zu tun, zumal Ironie als 1. Antwort auf den Beitrag eines hilfesuchenden Users nicht angebracht ist.

Ich würde dir raten deine Beiträge, bevor du sie abschickst, nochmals kritisch zu lesen. Du willst sachliche Argumente? Dann fang bei dir an und unterlass Seitenhiebe, Ironie, Sarkasmus, Zynismus,.... Bleib einfach sachlich, so wie du es von anderen auch erwartest. 

Genug Off-Topic und zurück zum Thema.


----------



## gartenfex (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo zusammen 
 Vielen dank für die Begrüssung. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, habe ich jetzt ein paar Fotos von meinen / unseren Teich. Wie aus den Fotos ersichtlich, ist der Teich sehr naturnah. Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, das Kois hier nicht passen. Deshalb habe ich nach Tipps für Friedfische gefragt.Ich habe nicht die Absicht, als Schauplatz für Grabenkämpfe für Gegner und Befürworter von Kois zu dienen. Meine Meinung ist, das in einem technisch/ modernen Teich Kois absolut ihre Berechtigung haben. Das habe ich aber nicht gefragt. Also wie schon einige Schreiber vor mir, bitte um etwas mehr Nähe zum Thema und weniger Anfeindungen im Forum, das macht sich sicher besser


----------



## laolamia (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

hallo!

schoen "wild" ich moechte mehr sehen 

gruss lao


----------



## axel (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Sepp

:willkommen

Dein Teich sieht toll aus 
Ich hab Moderlischen, Bitterlinge, Gründlinge und Goldehlritzen und Sonnenbarsche im Teich .
Bitterlinge und Goldehlritzen vermehren sich bei mir nicht so stark wie die Gründlinge und die Moderlischen.
Wegen der Bevölkerungsexplosion bei den Gründlingen und den Moderlischen hab ich jetzt 3 männliche Sonnenbarsche mit im Teich die das Gleichgewicht halten sollen .
Wie Peter schon schrieb haben die Sonnenbarsche aber auch Appetit auf meine Schnecken gehabt , jetzt sind alle weg 
Moderlischen sind ne prima Mückenpolizei. Die springen sogar aus dem Wasser wenn was im Anflug ist um danach zu schnappen.
Goldehlritzen sind schön anzusehen . Sind wohl Minilachse und schwimmen bei mir schon mal gegen den Strom zum Pflanzenfilter hinauf 
Gründlinge suchen ständig den Teichboden nach eßbarem ab .
Meine Wasserpflanzen werden von den kleinen Fischen verschont.
Aber wie gesagt es sind alles kleine Fische .

lg
axel


----------



## Digicat (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Servus Sepp

Wunderschöner Schwimmteich 

Danke für die Bilder  ... gerne noch mehr 

Bild #2 = der Kiesfilter


----------



## gartenfex (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo nochmal
Ich glaube, es ist ein kleines Missverständniss über unsere Teichgrösse entstanden: der Teich hat ca. 300 m² Oberfläche mit der Sumpfzone/Kiesflter. Der Schwimmbereich hat ca. 100 m².plus Ca. 50 m²  Flachwasserzone. Der Inhalt ist ungefähr 150000 ltr. Zur frage Kiesfilter?  Ich habe eine Fläche von ca 150 m² 50 bis 70 cm tief ausgehoben, grossteils mit kies aufgefühlt und dann bepflanzt. Einen Teil habe ich über das Wasserniveau aufgefült, ein Teil ist als flacher Bachlauf gestaltet und noch ein Teil ist als Hochmoor ausgebildet. Im Schwimmbereich wird mit einer Pumpe und 3 Saugpunkten ( 2 Skimmer und ein Bodenabsaugpunkt) das Wasser nach oben zur Quelle des Sumpfes/ Baches.
Die Pumpenleistung ist angepasst, damit kein zu schnelles durchströmen des Sumpfes/Baches/Kiesfilters erfolgt. Durch die Bepflanzung werden die überschüssigen Nährstoffe sehr gut aufgenommen und das Wasser im Schwimmbereich ist sehr Klar ( sicht teilweise bis 13 m schräg durch den Wasserkörper. Dadurch, das im Sumpf/ Kiesfilter auch Algen wachsen dürfen, ist auch im Frühjahr, wenn die höheren Pflanzen noch nicht aktiv sind, bereits eine gute reinigungsleistung des" Filters" vorhanden. Zum schluss noch ein paar Fotos. Wie gesagt, ich komme eigentlich von der Pflanzenseite ( glaube man sieht das auch) aber mittlerweile ist auch das System Teich/ Wasser/ Leben im Wasser immer interesanter


----------



## Digicat (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Servus Sepp

Danke für die ergänzenden Infos 

Bestärkt mich Dir keine Goldfische oder gar Koi zu raten .....

Falls du Teichmuscheln einsetzen willst, wäre noch die Frage nach dem Bodengrund im Schwimmbereich offen.

Ich würde Teichmuscheln nicht einsetzen ... dein Wasser wird nicht klarer durch Teichmuscheln und das was sie herausfiltern hinterlassen sie auch wieder im Teich und in "Fleischmasse".
Wenn sie dann doch mal "Ade-Sagen" und unbemerkt vor sich hingammeln ist alles wieder im Wasser.
So spektakulär sind sie nun wieder auch nicht als das man sie gut beobachten kann.


----------



## Nikolai (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Sepp,

Der helle Wahnsin!!   

Rotfedern machen sich bestimmt gut!

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## gartenfex (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Helmut
Danke für die anregungen. Ich wollte die __ Muscheln nicht wegen der Wasserreinigung, sondern weil ich gelesen hatte, das Bittterlinge Muscheln zum überleben brauchen. Wenn das nicht sein muss, oder ich andere Fische einstze, denke ich, das ich auf die Muscheln verzichten kann.Noch eine Frage? gibt es im Forum so etwas wie ein Album/Archiv, wo mann das aussehen und die Eigenschaften/Ansprüche  der Fische  und euere Erfahrungen mit ihnen nachsehen kann

   herzlichst  Sepp

PS: muss mich erst daran gewöhnen , mit dem Vornamen zu grüssen.


----------



## Nikolai (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Sepp,

Bitterlinge sind klein, scheu und leben am Bodengrund. Die wirst Du seltenst in Deinem Teich wiedersehen.
__ Muscheln in einem Schwimmteich halte ich für eher bedenklich, da sie auch zertreten werden und Dir dann das Wasser verderben.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Servus Sepp,

:willkommen

Gefällt mir recht gut dein Teich.
Zu der Fischfrage, ich wohne auch in Südbayern und bei unseren Wintern, die ja oft länger
dauern, wollte ich bei den Fischen auf Nummer sicher gehen, und hab mich für 
__ Moderlieschen entschieden.
Laut Fachbüchern heben die Moderlieschen auch tiefere Temperaturen aus und das hat mich
dann überzeugt.Außerdem musst du die nicht füttern und sie sind gut zu beobachten,
und springen im Sommer aus dem Wasser um Mücken zu fangen. 
Ich hatte über den letzten Winter, der ja ein recht strenger war, keinen einzigen Ausfall.
Größere Fische würde ich persönlich in einem Schwimmteich eh nicht haben wollen.
(Größere Fische - mehr Futter - mehr Ausscheidungen)


> gibt es im Forum so etwas wie ein Album/Archiv, wo mann das aussehen und die Eigenschaften/Ansprüche der Fische und euere Erfahrungen mit ihnen nachsehen kann


Gib einfach bei der Suchfunktion den gewünschten Begriff ein (z. B. Moderlieschen)
dann kommen Themen mit dem Suchbegriff aus dem Archiv.
Ausserdem gibt es ein Lexikon, in dem einiges beschrieben ist.

LG Markus


----------



## jolantha (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo, Sepp, Deine Bilder sind wirklich Klasse, es wirkt alles so natürlich. Ich neige immer dazu, selbst die Steine grade auszurichten, und Pflanzen in " Form " zu halten. Deins gefällt mir alles richtig gut 
Vielleicht sollte  ich das auch mal so versuchen !!


----------



## gartenfex (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo 
Danke für die freundlichen bemerkungen zu unseren Teich.
Markus: Eine Frage zu den __ Moderlieschen 
. Ich habe gelesen, das sie sich stark vermehren. Ist das nicht ein Problem auf die Dauer. Wie sind deine erfahrungen.

Herzlichst   Sepp


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Sepp,
Im ersten Jahr hatten sich die ML stark vermehrt, ich hatte ca. 20 Altfische und es kamen
dann ca. 80 - 100 Jungfische dazu.
Heuer haben sie zwar abgelaicht wie verrückt, aber ich brachte kein einziges junges
ML im Teich groß. 
Deshalb musste ich heuer separat meine ML in einem Maurerschafferl großziehen.
Also ich kann dir nur sagen, ab einer bestimmten Fischmenge und mangelndem
Futterangebot regelt sich der Nachwuchs von selbst.
Wenn du die Fische wenig bzw. gar nicht fütterst haben sie auch keinen so Vermehrungsdrang.
Lies mal den www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?t=27888/?q=Moderlieschen Thread, da steht einiges drin.
LG Markus


----------



## Limnos (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hi

Wenn Fische im Teich sind, selbst kleine Arten wie Stichling und __ Moderlieschen, haben von Lurchen nur die __ Kröten eine Chance, Grasfrösche evtl. eine geringe (wegen der großen Kaulquappenzahl) und __ Molche keine. Wer Koi mit technischem Aufwand ein angenehmes Dasein bereitet, hat alles Recht dazu, aber sein Teich ist kein Refugium für einheimische Wassertiere. Deshalb muss jeder, der nur einen Teich hat, sich entscheiden: den Allzweckteich gibt es nicht, bestenfalls schlechte Kompromisse.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Wolfgang, 

dass kann man so pauschal aber auch nicht sagen. Ich hab seit Jahren __ Moderlieschen und Molchnachwuchs im Teich - und bei mir sind die Ausweichmöglichkeiten wesentlich geringer als in Sepps Teich.


----------



## Goldi2009 (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Wolfgang,

kann mich Christines Aussage nur anschließen. In meinem kleinen Teich leben neben Goldfischen (!!!) auch __ Molche und __ Frösche. Gar kein Problem.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Wolfgang,
auch ich kann mich nur Christines und Annes Aussagen anschließen.
bei mir leben im Teich auch mehrere __ Molche und auch diese hatten letztes Jahr
Nachwuchs (allerdings in einem Kübel in dem __ Schilf wächst).
Und auch Grasfrösche hatte ich minimum 150 - 200 Jungfrösche.(siehe Bild)
Was ich die letzten 2 Jahre definitiv weniger hatte, waren Stechmücken und andere
Insekten, dank meiner __ Moderlieschen.
Also bei mir verträgt sich alles ohne Probleme im Teich, und der ist ja um etliches kleiner
als der von Sepp.

LG Markus


----------



## Zuckerschniss (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Sepp,
auch von mir ein großes Lob für Deinen Teich. Alles wirkt sehr natürlich, auch die ganze Umgebung. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Vor- und Nachteil von __ Moderlieschen ist ihre kurze Lebensdauer. Lieschen werden nur etwa 3 Jahre alt. Das ist sehr schade, wenn kalte Winter und "geburtenschwache" Jahre Deinen Bestand zu stark reduzieren, hält aber den Bestand in Grenzen. Moderlieschen in einem großen Schwarm zu beobachten, ist was Tolles. 

Fällt es auf, dass ich Moderlieschenfan bin ???


----------



## gartenfex (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo 
Danke nochmal dafür, das euch der Teich gefällt. Ich habe noch eine Frage zu den __ Moderlieschen. Muss mann die ML Abfschen, wenn sie gestorben sind. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das das gar nicht so einfach ist. Wie sind eure erfahrungen. Wie handhabst du das, Markus?:?

Fragende grüsse  Sepp


----------



## Christine (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Sepp,

die wirst Du überhaupt nicht finden in Deinem Teich. Sie sterben ja nicht alle auf einmal. Du wirst es vermutlich überhaupt nicht merken und Dein Teich auch nicht.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Servus Sepp,
da meine __ Moderlieschen ja noch nicht so alt sind, (maximal 3 Jahre) und ich sie ja erst seit
1 1/2 Jahren im Teich habe, hatte ich bisher erst einen Todesfall.
Diesen konnte ich aber, da er gut sichtbar auf ca. 60 cm lag, ohne Probleme abfischen.
Wobei ich in den tieferen Bereichen gar keinen Einblick habe, da alles mit __ Wasserpest
zugewachsen ist.
Das ist vielleicht der einzige Nachteil an den Moderlieschen, dass sie keine allzu hohe
Lebenserwartung haben, wobei ich auch schon gelesen habe, dass auch ein Alter bis
zu 5 Jahren möglich ist.
Dein Teich ist ja tiefer und da kann ich mir vorstellen, dass dies durchaus schwieriger wird
die toten Fische abzukeschern.
Falls du es dann überhaupt mitkriegst, wie es Christine bereits geschrieben hat.
Vom Teich her, dass es ihn belastet hätte ich null Bedenken.

LG Markus

Anbei ein Bild von einem Teil meiner ML


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Gestorbene kleine Fische werden in einem naturnahen Teich schneller recyliert, 
als sich das vorstellen können(das funktioniert durchaus auch im Aquarium).
Die sind für VIELE Tiere im wahrsten Sinne ein gefundenes Fressen:
Krebse und andere Fische schlagen sich den Bauch voll,
__ Schnecken und Wasserkäfer streiten sich drum 
und bevor noch etwas faulig werden könnte,
ist nur noch das Gerippe übriggeblieben.
Drum findet man die Toten meist nicht;
nach kurzer Zeit ist alles entsorgt;
spur- und problemlos.

Im NICHT naturnahen Teich (ich will nicht ins Detail gehen, da das erfahrungsgemäß dessen Besitzer krumm nehmen)
schaut die Sache ganz anders aus: 
Überfütterte Friedfische lassen den toten Artgenossen (der dann u.U. auch in der mehrere-kg-Liga spielt) links liegen, 
niemand (ist ja sonst kein Tier da) nimmt sich der am Servierbrett liegenden Biomasse an,
die daraufhin zu faulen beginnt und garstige Auswirkungen auf die Wasserqualität zeitigt;
im zu kleinen und überbesetzten Behälter ist ein Massensterben die mögliche Folge.


----------



## gartenfex (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Markus, Peter und alle anderen
Danke estmal für die Infos. Wenn ich alles richtig zusammenfasse, ist es in unserem Teich mit dem jetzt sehr klaren wasser für das biologische Gleichgewicht unerheblich, ob wir keine Fische einsetzen oder Friedfische zb. __ Moderlieschen, in natürlicher Population, das heist für mich ohne Fütterung. Meine ggin meinte deshalb ob wir uns irgenwo in der Gegend einen Teich mit entsprechenden Fischen anschauen könnten? Meine Frage deshalb: Gibt es in unserer Gegend einen Fischzüchter, Händler oder noch lieber einen Musterteich ( Südbayern) Oder macht es Sinn, zum Forumstreffen nach Regensburg zu kommen ( ca 120 km ) 

Herzlichst  Sepp


----------



## Christine (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Sepp,

auf dem Teichtreffen werden wohl keine __ Moderlieschen zu sehen sein, aber eine Teilnahme lohnt immer - man trifft nämliche jede Menge nette, gleichgesinnte Teichler. (Und auch wenn einige das Gegenteil behaupten: Wir beißen nicht!).

Das würde ich mir unabhängig von anderen Dingen trotzdem vormerken


----------



## StefanBO (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Sepp


gartenfex schrieb:


> Wenn ich alles richtig zusammenfasse, ist es in unserem Teich mit dem jetzt sehr klaren wasser für das biologische Gleichgewicht unerheblich, ob wir keine Fische einsetzen oder Friedfische zb. __ Moderlieschen, in natürlicher Population, das heist für mich ohne Fütterung.


Nein, das ist leider nicht so, auch wenn manche es gerne so hätten. In zwei Sätzen kann man das sicherlich schwer zusammen fassen, aber der Beitrag Nr. 32 von Wolfgang trifft es am besten.

Richtig ist aber, dass man nicht nur von "Fischen" und "Amphibien" sprechen kann, sondern differenzieren muss. Eine intensive Fischzucht ist also durchaus etwas anderes als die von dir als Friedfische bezeichneteten __ Kleinfische.

Aber auch diese Kleinfische fressen den Laich von Amphibien, eventuell auch noch Jungtiere, und sind insbesondere auch *Nahrungs- und Lebensraumkonkurrenten* für fast alle Amphibien. Sprich, von den Mückenlarven bleibt halt weniger für die __ Molche übrig, wenn die viel schnelleren Fische im Teich sind. Dementsprechend findest du die wesentlich größeren Molchpopulationen in fischfreien Teichen, also z.B. insbesondere in solchen, die auch mal im Sommer austrocknen. *Molche besetzen in fischfreien Teichen die ökologische Nische der Fische*, die sich besser durchsetzen können (je nach Art und sonstigen Bedingungen).

Wie ebenfalls erwähnt, wenn du mehrere völlig abgetrennte Teichbereiche hast, also auch fischfreie Zonen, sieht es schon wieder besser aus. Aber nur wegen dieser fischfreien Gebiete.

Wenn du dich ausführlicher darüber informieren möchtest, google doch mal nach "Fische und Amphibien", und achte dabei auf Fachbeiträge von Biologen/Ökologen. Es geht halt nicht (nur) darum, ob sich die Tiere "vertragen"  Sondern darum, ob und wie stark sich die Amphibien vermehren können. Amphibien (insbesondere Molche) und Fische passt nicht wirklich zusammen, wenn es dir nicht um ein paar Individuen, sondern um die Art geht, da machst du nix dran! Erdkröten sind die große Ausnahme, eventuell auch Grasfrösche ...  

Grüße, Stefan
[OT]So, dann bin ich auch wieder weg - wenn ich meine Meinung zu so manchen Bemerkungen hier abgeben würde, gäbe es noch mehr Beleidigte [/OT]


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Stefan,


> Es geht halt nicht (nur) darum, ob sich die Tiere "vertragen" Sondern darum, ob und wie stark sich die Amphibien vermehren können. Amphibien (insbesondere __ Molche) und Fische passt nicht wirklich zusammen, wenn es dir nicht um ein paar Individuen, sondern um die Art geht, da machst du nix dran! Erdkröten sind die große Ausnahme, eventuell auch Grasfrösche


ich gehe mal sehr stark aus, dass du mich damit meinst.
Wenn ich von vertragen schreibe, dann meine ich, dass sich die Molche und die Fische
gegenseitig nichts tun.
Die Fische habe ich zuerst eingesetzt, die Molche sind zugewandert, beide haben Nachwuchs
bekommen. Die 6 Molchbabies (wahrscheinlich waren es noch wesentlich mehr) waren aber
nicht im Teich sondern in einer separaten Wanne.
Ich habe fast rund um meinen Teich einen Ufergraben und auch noch mehrere Wannen wo sich
verschiedene Spezies fortpflanzen können.
Mir ist es auch klar, dass das Nahrungsangebot bei Fisch und Amphibienbesatz knapper ist.
Dass jedoch die ML Ampfhibienlaich bzw. Jungtiere fressen konnte ich noch nie beobachten.
Die einzige Aussage, der ich zustimme ist, dass in fischfreien Teichen durchaus größere
Molchpopulationen auftreten können.
Da ich aber nicht der einzige Teichbesitzer bin bei dem ein nebeneinander von Fisch und
Ampfhibien funktioniert, wirst du diese Aussage wohl  gelten lassen müssen.
In meiner unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft (ca. 20m ) befindet sich ein Bach von dem
höchstwahrscheinlich die Molche kamen.  Warum kommen sie dann überhaupt an den
Teich, wenn im Teich Fressfeinde sind und sie im fischfreien Bach doch dann sich einfacher
vermehren können?
Viel mehr Sorgen machen mir da die 4 Katzen vom Nachbarn.
Von denen weis ich dass sie schon __ Eidechsen und auch andere Amphibien getötet haben.

Warum soll jemand beleidigt sein, wenn du deine Meinung sagst?

LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Servus Sepp,
Ich bin zwar weder Händler noch habe ich einen Musterteich, aber anschauen kann man
meinen Teich jederzeit, wobei jetzt halt nicht mehr so viel zu sehen ist.Und Anfang
nächstes Jahr möchte ich meinen Teich umbauen bzw. vergrößern.
Falls ich nächstes Jahr wieder Nachwuchs durchbringe kannst du durchaus von mir
ML haben.
Ich wohne im Pfaffenwinkel (wo kommst du denn her?)
Händler weis ich bei mir in der Gegend keinen ( wobei auch Fischzuchten ML haben),
da diese gerne als Köderfisch verwendet werden (leider).
Ich bekam meine von privat, (Fragte vorher bei Deh.er, die nette Verkäuferin gab mir dann eine Adresse)
Auch wenn manch andere Forenmitglieder anderer Meinung sind, ich würde bei dir bedenkenlos
einen kleinen Schwarm __ Moderlieschen einsetzen.

LG Markus


----------



## StefanBO (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Markus,

meine Aussagen bezogen sich allgemein auf diesen und auch auf frühere Threads, also nicht (nur) auf dich.



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Die einzige Aussage, der ich zustimme ist, dass in fischfreien Teichen durchaus größere Molchpopulationen auftreten können.


Damit erübrigt sich eigentlich eine weitere Diskussion. Weshalb das so ist, darüber kann man ja durchaus verschiedener Meinung sein.

Meine Bemerkungen bezogen sich auf die von mir zitierte Aussage, dass Fischbesatz von kleinen "Friedfischen" für das biologische Gleichgewicht unerheblich sei. Ist er nicht, es bestehen Wechselwirkungen, das Gleichgewicht verschiebt sich. Somit sind wir uns anscheinend einig!?

Dass __ Moderlieschen und __ Molche zwar Konkurrenten sind, sich aber im Normalfall bei einem entsprechend gestalteten Gewässer nicht gegenseitig ausrotten, will ich nicht bestreiten. Trotzdem halte ich es für verharmlosend, von "sich vertragen zu sprechen", da es halt doch Konkurrenten sind. Amphibien haben viele Feinde (auch untereinander), es kommen nur wenig Laich und Jungtiere bis zur Umwandlung, und noch viel weniger bis zur eigenen Fortpflanzung. Z.B. der Nachwuchs des Grasfrosches kommt laut Norbert Jorek "nach etwa drei Jahren erstmals wieder an dieses Gewässer zurück, um selbst zu laichen". Es ist also nicht entscheidend, ob viele Jungtiere im Teich zu sehen sind; es reicht auch nicht, dass einige Tiere es schaffen, das Wasser zu verlassen. Es müssen genügend sein, dass sie auch an Land lange genug überleben, um selbst zur Fortpflanzung beitragen zu können. Deshalb müssen z.B. auch Verstecke, Nahrungs- und Überwinterungsmöglichkeiten an Land vorhanden sein. Und deshalb hat halt jede Konkurrenz Auswirkungen auf das biologische Gleichgewicht, und auf die Stabilität und Größe einer Amphibienpopulation.

Ob Moderlieschen Molche auch direkt schädigen, da gibt es wohl verschiedene Ansichten. Eine derartige Aussage wird z.B. [DLMURL="http://brill.publisher.ingentaconnect.com/content/brill/amre/2009/00000030/00000002/art00012"]hier erwähnt[/DLMURL]. Eine persönliche Meinung dazu habe ich nicht, deshalb keine weitere Äußerung von mir.

Klar, es gibt auch an Land weitere Feinde. Katzen sind da auch ein Thema, für Reptilien wie die erwähnten __ Eidechsen, und auch für Amphibien. Genau so wie Vögel, Igel, Eichhörnchen, Hunde, __ Schlangen usw. usf. Hoffentlich gibt es an Land genügend Versteckmöglichkeiten 

Um auf die im Eröffnungsbeitrag formulierte Ausgangsfrage zurück zu kommen, Moderlieschen werden in diesem Teich wohl nicht zur Ausrottung der genannten Arten führen, demnach wären sie also durchaus möglich. Es ist halt nur nicht so, dass keine Auswirkungen auf das biologische Gleichgewicht und die Fortpflanzungsraten vorhanden seien.

[OT]Es gibt genügend Beispiele, dass Leute nickelig reagieren, wenn man Ihnen widerspricht. Das ist hier aber sicherlich off-topic.
Auch dass dieser Thread teilweise nicht unbedingt eine Werbung für das Forum darstellt, und zumindest ein Beitrag wegen seiner aggressiven und unpassenden Ausdrucksweise (*) meiner Meinung nach in die Trashbox gehört, sollte hier nicht ausdiskutiert werden; da dieser Beitrag hier aber immer noch steht, und ein falscher Eindruck über die durchaus vorhandenen, unterschiedlichen Meinungen dazu entstehen könnte, doch noch meine Anmerkung.

(*) Damit meine ich nicht die Formulierung "Liebe Koi-Fraktion"[/OT]


----------



## gartenfex (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Markus und Stefan
Es tut mir leid, das meine formulierung, Fische hätten "keine" Auswirkungen auf gleichgewicht, zu solchen diskrepanzen führte.                                                                                           Ich glaube, wir sind uns einig, das bei einem Teich, der, so wie der unsere sehr naturnah und mit vielen versteckmöglichkeiten im Wasser und am Ufer, eine Art die andere nicht ausschliest. Es ist mir vollkommen klar, das eine neue Tierart im Teich die "alten" Tiere beeinflusst.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Mit meiner feststellung meinte ich nur, das der einsatz von solchen Fischen keine grösseren negativen Auswirkungen auf das gesamte System Teich und Wasserquallität hat. Ich glaube, das wir auch bei einem naturnah angelegten Teich, insbesondere wenn er noch als Schwimmteich genutzt wird, ein intaktes natürliches Geässer  nicht eins zu eins nachbauen können und sollen. Ein Garten (.teich) ist schon aus seiner geschchte eine Kulturfläche, in die wir eingreifen.In de Natur würden auch nicht so viele verschiedene Pflanzen auf so engen Raum vorkommen. Auch für Pflanzen gilt, das sie sich gegnseitig beeinflussen und mann selbstverständlich den Pflanzbereich den Pflanzen anpasst. Markus , deinen Teich werden wir bei gelegenheit gerne ansehen, wenn du einverstanden bist. wir sind aus dem Chiemgau.  wenn wir in deine richtung kommen, würde ich mich vorher bei dir melden.

Herzlichst Sepp


----------



## StefanBO (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gartenfex sein Gartenteich mit "Chefin"*

Hallo Sepp,

okay, ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass dir schon klar ist, was du tust, und das auch nichts dagegen einzuwenden ist - dein Teichkonzept gefällt mir sehr gut 

Ich empfinde die hier geführten Diskussionen allerdings nicht als "bedauernswerte Diskrepanzen", sondern ganz im Gegenteil als das, was so ein Forum für mich in erster Linie interessant macht, bzw. noch interessanter machen könnte. Die Auffassungen dazu sind allerdings sehr unterschiedlich, wie leicht festzustellen ist 

Desweiteren, auch wenn hier sehr viel Wert auf formale Höflichkeit gelegt wird, und eine persönliche Anrede erwünscht ist, ich betrachte diese Diskussionen als Informationen für "die Allgemeinheit", nach denen auch nach Jahren noch gegoogelt wird. Zumindest mir geht es so, andere mögen ein öffentliches Forum wiederum eher als tagesaktuelles Plauderkästchen empfinden 

Jedem das seine, aber wenn du mal auf diesen und andere Beiträge achtest, wirst du feststellen, dass oft sehr schnell verallgemeinert wird. Z.B. wird der Fischbesatz oft nach "Stück Fisch pro Kubikmeter Wasser" beurteilt, statt nach Masse ... Oder es wird nur von "Fischen", "Amphibien" etc. gesprochen, auch, wenn sich die Aussage sinnvoll nur auf spezielle Arten, wie hier die __ Moderlieschen, beziehen lässt.

Deshalb meine "kleinliche" Bemerkung zum Begriff "keine Auswirkungen". Und glaube mir, trotzdem werden solche Beiträge bei manchen so in Erinnerung bleiben, dass "Fische und Amphibien" wunderbar in ihrem "naturnahen Biotop" (achte mal darauf, was hier alles unter diesen Begriff fällt  harmonieren.

So, jetzt muss ich aber wirklich weg, Termine ...

Grüße, Stefan


----------

